# KAI GREENE and TONEY FREEMAN in a movie



## MsGuns (Mar 31, 2010)

*Check it out...My Guaranteed Student Loan*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2010)

^Listed as a comedy, people have been complaining that it portrays bodybuilders in a _negative _light as the characters played by Greene and Freeman are strippers.

Freeman was a male exotic dancer until age 23 according to an interview on Bodybuilding.com and, of course, Greene's posing routines would probably be able to make a male stripper blush. *

My Guaranteed Student Loan (2010)*






L-R: Kai Greene, Aaron Warr, Toney Freeman


----------

